# Favorite Barred breed



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

What is everyone's favorite barred breed? I have Barred Rock and Dominique currently. I think I prefer the Domonique...but mine tend to get picked on a bit, probably because their smaller size. They are great foragers!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My Doms rule the roost.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Mine get picked on so bad. But they defiantly don't shy away from the others. They are quick! So if they want a food scrap they are in and out before anyone knows to peck them! I prefer the Domonique personality to the barred Rock.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Our Barred Rock was GREAT - even keeled, middle of the pack, didn't cause any problems, good egg producer but the sweet top of the pecking order was attacked by dogs and sidelined. Temporarily being at the top of the pecking order ruined my Barred Rock. She is mean and agressive now and if her behavior doesn't improve we may need to re-home her!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Barred Rocks of course. Actually from my experience they seem to handle heat and humidity better than some Mediterranean breeds. They are a great all around breed and joy to have.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Barred Rocks of course. Actually from my experience they seem to handle heat and humidity better than some Mediterranean breeds. They are a great all around breed and joy to have.


Can't wait to get some. But I am downsizing to 15 chickens plus silkies. I don't count my silkies in with my chickens.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't count my juveniles, chicks, or eggs in incubator. Drives my husband crazy. It's chicken math ;-)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Can't wait to get some. But I am downsizing to 15 chickens plus silkies. I don't count my silkies in with my chickens.


I dont blame you for cutting back your flock, dang chicken math lol. They're addicting for sure. One of the benefits of having a lot of chickens is that you get to experience which breeds best fit your environment including other factors thrown in. That's why I went with Barred Rocks and Black Stars a close second. There are several other breeds I'd like to have, but cant. A flock of 10 to 12 including a rooster is manageable for me. 
How many Silkies do you have Karen?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My favorite is the Cochins.They're great big love puffs!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Getting experience with breeds for sure! I'm going through that now...I've figured out which types I prefer. But, what to do with the others!? I don't mind a diverse laying flock so that's fine. But I am narrowing down the number of Roosters I have. It's really tough!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> My favorite is the Cochins.They're great big love puffs!


I've never had a Cochin....great...now I want to try a Cochin....thanks ;-)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

4 of the 5 dust bathing.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

What do all of you think about Malines?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Really good looking flock!A couple of Cochins would look really good among the bunch.Plus,they come in all sorts of colors so you could color coordinate your flock!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

And Little Marge Dom #5 OF 5


----------

